# Ark Survival Evolved zu wenig Ram



## Todesklinge (7. Juni 2017)

Hi

Seit gestern oder so, ist ein großer neuer Patch erschienen, mit einigen Verbesserungen.
Daher habe ich mal wieder ARK installiert und entsprechend mit meinem neuen Ryzen 1800x getestet.

Habe 8x4 ghz
1080 Ti 11gb
2x 16 gb DDR 4 3400 mhz. (32gb)


Die Grafikeinstellungen sind:
3440x1440 (standart Auflösung)
Alle Einstellungen auf HOCH, AA auf Niedrig und Shadow dingsbumbs irgendwas deaktiviert.

Nach rund 1-2 Stunden stürzt das Spiel ab und Windows meldet, dass ich nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher habe. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 75% der Ram voll.
Dann stürzt es ab und ich verliere mein bisher gespieltes 


Wie kann man das verhindern und auch etwas die Leistung reduzieren, damit das nichts mehr abstürzt?
Achja und noch eine Frage.

Ich würde gerne von der Insel über das Center und bis nach Scorched Earth spielen, am besten in einem Ruck. Geht das irgendwie mit den Teleportern oder wie gelange ich von der Insel Map auf die nächste?


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2017)

Mach die Auslagerungsdatei wieder an.
Egal wie viel Speicher Du hast, es abzuschalten und sich dann über Fehler wundern ist nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Stueppi (7. Juni 2017)

Ich lehne mich einfach mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte das Ark für sich nicht genug RAM bereitstellen kann und deshalb abschmiert.
Ich nehme mal an du spielst Singleplayer, weil du sagtest das Spiel stürzt ab und du verlierst dein bisher erspieltes.

Du könntest das lösen indem du die RAM Last nicht auf ein Programm beschränkst, sondern den Ark Server Manager laufen lässt und darüber einen privaten Server einrichtest. Stells dir dann vor wie viele Gigabyte große Savestatest^^ 
Die Ladezeiten, bis das Spiel startet und beendet werden dadurch auch viel schneller.

Das Map travel System funktioniert nur eingeschränkt über das Cluster System, habs aber nie benutzt.


----------



## Todesklinge (7. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Mach die Auslagerungsdatei wieder an.
> Egal wie viel Speicher Du hast, es abzuschalten und sich dann über Fehler wundern ist nicht der richtige Weg.



Welche Auslagerungsdatei meinst du?

Ja spiele nur im Einzelspieler Modus, da ich dort die Werte für mich selber einstellen kann.
Mehr exp und mehr loot beim Sammeln 

Einen eigenen Server brauche ich nicht da ich ARK nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum spielen will.

Irgendwo habe ich das mal gelesen das man da irgendwie zu anderen Karten des Spiels reisen kann, natürlich ohne sein Hab und Gut. Und irgendwas mit solchen Schlüsselsteinen oder so...
Aber eigentlich geht das ja auch prima wenn ich beim Einzelspieler die entsprechende Karte auswähle.


----------

